# 2x2x2 - June 26 - July 2, 2006



## dougreed (Jun 27, 2006)

1. L D F2 L B2 D2 R D B' D' B' U2 R2 B2 D'
2. F' R' U' R2 B' D R U2 B D B U R B D2
3. F2 D' L U2 R' F2 U' B2 R F' D2 L' U2 L2 B
4. D B2 D' B2 U B2 R D2 L2 F2 D R2 D2 R U'
5. D B2 L' U L' U B2 D B D' L F' D' L2 B'


----------



## Erik (Jul 1, 2006)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Average: 5.60
Times: 5.06, 6.92, 4.83, 7.36, 3.74


----------

